

Digital Immigrants and Digital Natives - senthil_rajasek
http://blogs.msdn.com/davidmcg/archive/2008/07/13/digital-immigrants-suffer-internet-induced-attention-deficit-disorder.aspx

======
gaius
Articles like this completely miss the point that the so-called "digital
immigrants" built everything that the "digital natives" take for granted.
Chatting to friends on MySpace vs inventing TCP from scratch - tell me which
generation is the more digital...

